# Hutschienen Schneidegerät



## Anaconda55 (2 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

woher bekomme ich so ein Profilschienen Schneidegerät?


----------



## marlob (2 Februar 2011)

"Profilschienen Schneidegerät"
bei google eingeben und dann bekommst du doch schon ein paar Ergebnisse

Wir haben sowas auch in der Firma. Werde morgen mal gucken welche Marke das ist.


----------



## Anaconda55 (2 Februar 2011)

Ich hab bei Google natürlich schon gesucht.
Ds wär super, wenn Du schauen könntest!


----------



## The Big B. (2 Februar 2011)

Wir benutzen dieses Schneidgerät:

http://www.amazon.de/Metallsäge-300...P2Q8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296675222&sr=8-2
*ROFL*

Allerdings schneiden wir höchsten 3 mal im Jahr damit.


----------



## MSB (2 Februar 2011)

Also wir haben in der Werkstatt so ein Teil von denen:
http://www.alfra.de/fileadmin/redakteure/Kataloge/21_de/Alfra_Katalog_21_Stanzen.pdf
(Seite 36 ff.)

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## marlob (2 Februar 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Also wir haben in der Werkstatt so ein Teil von denen:
> http://www.alfra.de/fileadmin/redakteure/Kataloge/21_de/Alfra_Katalog_21_Stanzen.pdf
> (Seite 36 ff.)
> 
> ...


Hier nur die relevanten Seiten, wer nicht das ganze Dokument downloaden will.


----------



## winnman (2 Februar 2011)

wir schneiden mit einer "Standard" Kaltsäge wie sie in jeder Schlosserei steht, dann kurz an den Schleifbock mit Metalldrahtbürste, fertig.


----------



## -V- (2 Februar 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Also wir haben in der Werkstatt so ein Teil von denen:
> http://www.alfra.de/fileadmin/redakteure/Kataloge/21_de/Alfra_Katalog_21_Stanzen.pdf
> (Seite 36 ff.)
> 
> ...



Diese Geräte kann ich auch nur weiter empfehlen.


----------



## Anaconda55 (2 Februar 2011)

Unsere Schaltschrankbauer haben bis jetzt auch alles mit der Hand-Metallsäge gemacht, aber da es jetzt mehr wird haben Sie mich eben darum angebettelt.

Schonmal danke für die Tipps. Freue mich gerne auf noch mehr ...


----------



## Tommi (2 Februar 2011)

hat Phoenix Contact sowas nicht mittlerweile auch???

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Februar 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> hat Phoenix Contact sowas nicht mittlerweile auch???
> 
> Gruß
> Tommi



Ja haben die, wir nutzen die schon seit Jahren.....ich finde gerade nur nicht im online Katalog.


----------



## stellarator (2 Februar 2011)

Habe mit der hier
http://www.haewa.de/de/produkte/werkzeuge/artikel/2677-0000-00-10-1.html
gearbeitet, einwandfrei


----------



## Question_mark (2 Februar 2011)

*Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...*

Hallo,



			
				Anaconda55 schrieb:
			
		

> woher bekomme ich so ein Profilschienen Schneidegerät?



Das hatten hier wir schon mal vor einiger Zeit abgehandelt 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=18793&highlight=profilschiene+s%E4gen

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Anaconda55 (3 Februar 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In dem Thema ging es aber um die Simatic Profilschiene. Hier geht es um die Hutschiene für z.B. Schütze, LS-Schalter etc ...


----------



## winnman (3 Februar 2011)

TS 35 für Tragschie 35mm


----------



## Anaconda55 (3 Februar 2011)

Yeah


----------



## element. (3 Februar 2011)

Muss man bei den Dingern noch mit ner Feile entgraten oder sind die Schnittkanten schon gebrauchsfertig?


----------



## Verpolt (3 Februar 2011)

element. schrieb:


> Muss man bei den Dingern noch mit ner Feile entgraten oder sind die Schnittkanten schon gebrauchsfertig?



Bei einer "guten" Stanze ergibt sich kein Grat. Eventuell Zinkspray drauf und fertig.


----------



## spsdirekt (3 Februar 2011)

*Tragschienen Schneidegerät*

Hallo!

Gibts z.B. von Weidmüller:

http://tinyurl.com/46ndddx

Häwa:http://tinyurl.com/4f5zgzs

mfg
Horst Müller


----------



## stellarator (3 Februar 2011)

element. schrieb:


> Muss man bei den Dingern noch mit ner Feile entgraten oder sind die Schnittkanten schon gebrauchsfertig?


Hi,
also bei dem Häwa-Teil brauchte man nix nachbearbeiten. Wir hatten die Vollausstattung. Längenanschlag einstellen, passende Scherplatten rein, ablängen, noch die Löcher gestanzt, fertig. Ich denke aber andere Fabrikate sind da ähnlich.


----------



## JensCS (3 Februar 2011)

Hallo
wir benutzen dieses Gerät:
http://www.klauke.com/produktdemos/klauke-hauptkatalog/ek60unv/

Ich finde es äußerst Praktisch. Für den Tisch haben wir uns einen Halter Standfuß gebaut. Man kann schnell und gratfrei damt arbeiten.
Außerdem nutzen wir das gleiche Gerät noch als Elektroknacker.

Wir sind sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Anaconda55 (3 Februar 2011)

JensCS schrieb:


> Hallo
> wir benutzen dieses Gerät:
> http://www.klauke.com/produktdemos/klauke-hauptkatalog/ek60unv/
> 
> ...



Und mit diesem Gerät kann man die Trageschienen gerade und sauber abschneiden?


----------



## JensCS (3 Februar 2011)

Bei uns funktioniert es wunderbar.
Wie gesagt, haben wir uns eine Tischhalterung gebaut, damit man das Gerät schön auf den Tisch stellen kann. 
Dann nehme ich einen Zollstock, lege das gewünschte Maß an, und schiebe die Schiene bis zum Zollstockende durch das Stanzwerkzeug. dann nur noch den Knopf drücken und los gehts.
Wenn man die Schiene nicht absichtlich total schief hält, werden die schnitte auch gerade, weil sie im werkzeug geführt wird.
Wie gesagt, ich kann es als Universalgerät nur empfehlen.
Wenn du natürlich ein Gerät mit Anschlag haben möchtest, dann ist es nix für dich.
Wenn man seinen Kopf beim bedienen etwas einschaltet, dann klappt alles wunderbar.
Wir nehmen das Gerät auch immer als Knacker. Bei Rechteckausschnitten knackt man sich ja mit dem Handknacker ´n Wolf.
dafür muss man allerdings den kopf tauschen. Ist aber auch keine große Sache.

Bis denne


----------



## Verpolt (3 Februar 2011)

Wir haben einen Revolver-Kopf am Tischgerät für die gängigsten Tragschienen. Drehen auf passende Stanze. Schiene rein auf Anschlag. Handhebel runter und fertig.


----------



## holgermaik (3 Februar 2011)

Hallo JensCS
Wir haben das selbe Gerät. Die Sache mit dem Knacker hört sich nicht schlecht an. Bekommt man damit wirklich vernünftige Ausschnitte hin? Hast du mal die Bezeichnung von dem Wechselkopf den du benutzt?
Grüsse Holger


----------



## ThorstenD2 (3 Februar 2011)

spsdirekt schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Gibts z.B. von Weidmüller:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/46ndddx



Das Teil von Weidmüller nutzen wir auch

Flache Schiene, hohe Schiene....alles geht 

Nur das man damit auch 10x3 CU Schienen Lochen kann weiss glaub ich keiner bei uns..wir bohren da immer von Hand Löcher rein


----------



## Wu Fu (3 Februar 2011)

Wir haben auch das Häwa-Gerät, funktioniert wahrscheinlich schon 15 Jahre.
Ein Top-Gerät mit Anschlag, ohne entgraten, mit unterschiedlichen Einsätzen für verschiedene Schienengröße und auch zum Löcher stanzen in den Schienen.
Ist wirklich zu empfehlen.


----------



## Question_mark (3 Februar 2011)

Hallo,



			
				Anaconda55 schrieb:
			
		

> In dem Thema ging es aber um die Simatic Profilschiene. Hier geht es um die Hutschiene für z.B. Schütze, LS-Schalter etc ...



Willst Du jetzt damit sagen, das eine Hutschiene kein Profil hat ?

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## winnman (3 Februar 2011)

wollte wohl ausdrücken das big S kein Profil hat:sm17:


----------



## Anaconda55 (3 Februar 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nein, ich will damit sagen, dass es hier nicht um eine Siemens Simatic Profilschiene geht.


----------



## Rudi (4 Februar 2011)

The Big B. schrieb:


> Wir benutzen dieses Schneidgerät:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Metallsäge-300...P2Q8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296675222&sr=8-2
> *ROFL*
> ...



Ich nutze das gleiche Teil


----------



## JensCS (4 Februar 2011)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Hallo JensCS
> Wir haben das selbe Gerät. Die Sache mit dem Knacker hört sich nicht schlecht an. Bekommt man damit wirklich vernünftige Ausschnitte hin? Hast du mal die Bezeichnung von dem Wechselkopf den du benutzt?
> Grüsse Holger



Hallo Holger
Ich habe mal nachgeschaut, es steht aber leider keine Nummer auf dem Knackerkopf.
Da wir das Teil schon recht lange haben, ist es auch zuviel Aufwand in der alten Bestellung nachzuschauen.
Frag doch mal einfach bei Klauke nach.
Ich finde den Knackerkopf sehr praktisch, wir nutzen ihn aber nur für große rechteckausschnitte. wenn wir mal 3-4 Verschraubungen knacken wollen kommt immer noch der gute alte Handknacker zum Einsatz.
Man muss die Schneidplatten rausnehmen und dafür den Knackerkopf einsetzen.
Der Aufsatz knackt im 90 Grad Winkel.
Letztens hatte ich einen recht dicken Edelstahlschrank. Mit dem Handknacker war es echt mühsam, dann habe ich den Elektroknacker geholt und es ging wie durch Butter.

Bis denne


----------



## Markus (4 Februar 2011)

JensCS schrieb:


> Hallo
> wir benutzen dieses Gerät:
> http://www.klauke.com/produktdemos/klauke-hauptkatalog/ek60unv/
> 
> ...


 
haben wir auch seit jahren im einsatz mit allen möglichen einsätzen, kabelschuhe pressen, kabel schneiden, löcher, und eben schienen...

tolles gerät dieser "klaukomat"
für die serienfertigung von hutschinen halte ich aber so ein tischgerät mit anschlag für sinnvoller.


----------



## Anaconda55 (14 Februar 2011)

Ich habe jetzt das TSLD von Weidmüller gekauft, mal schauen wie das ist.
Kann ganz schön viel, nach der Beschreibung.


----------

